# UKI agility - what do you think??



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't seen any comments on this forum about the new (to North America) UKI agility.
I personally really like no up contacts being judged. Kahlua's long stride takes her over both teeter and dog walk quite often.

Not sure if I'll ever do it but it will depend on whether or not they have trials near me. The courses are online so you can see.

http://www.UKAgilityInternational.com

I was a bit confused about the judges. Seems anyone can judge a trial as they don't have a judging program yet. That should be interesting )

Pat


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm very excited to see what comes of it. I find myself becoming rather bored with AKC courses as they all seem to present the same challenges after awhile. UKI courses just seem constructed differently and present a whole new set of challenges to tackle. They just seem to include more handling challenges (for me at least), discriminations and perhaps require more training regarding athleticism from the dogs by putting more emphasis on jump techniques. 

I'm somewhat confused with the whole jump height discussion going on (probably because I haven't read everything being discussed on the topic!







), but it seems to be more flexible than the other popular organizations.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

That's what I thought too - about the technical style to the courses. Seemed to be doable but with challenges which is nice to see.
The jump heights ARE confusing. First it looked as if Kahlua would have to jump 26" now it seems I have a choice of 22 or 26. I see they are trying to get support from everyone but it seems to be getting more confusing. It's nice to pick your jump height but I'm not sure I really want to be in with all those BCs especially as the points depend on placement )

It will be interesting to see how it plays out after the first few trials are held.

Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm not sure we need ANOTHER venue to go 'play' in agility. And it seems these UKI courses are even tighter than our current AKC Excellent course. So with my 'bar knocking' dog that's so L O N G framed and 70 plus pounds, may not be the best.

ALso not really a fan of the fact you ultimately have to beat other dogs to earn necessary points to move up. THat's one of the reasons that it's almost ALL BC's and crazy fast herders that truly move up in the UK. Our bigger dogs, when they can run clean, are many of the times just blown away with the course times.



> Quote:UKI supports two Programs, The International Program and The Speed Stakes Program, which enable dogs to progress up the levels of the Programs by gathering the required total of points set per level. *Points are awarded on the basis of wins and class placements that are qualifying rounds. Points are also awarded for clear rounds that are not placed.* No points will be received for placements with time or course faults.


Here's Cruft 2009 winner, look at the threadle at around 28 seconds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEstWoxB22M

Hey, dog's eye view of a course http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBSAOGLLGmc&feature=related

Geez, look how fast these are........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EasoJydRaA&feature=related


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't have the time or the money to start in another venue! I already do USDAA, NADAC, CPE, and the occasional TDAA. I like that the up contacts aren't judged, as I think that might be a concern with India because her stride is so long, but I'm not sure as I haven't started training contacts yet.

If I had more time and money, I still don't think that I'd do this new venue; I'd probably travel to more USDAA trials.

~Kristin


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI'm not sure we need ANOTHER venue to go 'play' in agility.



Well, maybe you don't, but I do!







The major venues available within reasonable distance of me are AKC and USDAA (my favorite). NADAC and UKC make appearances here and there, but much less often and further. And honestly....I just have absolutely no interest in NADAC or UKC agility. That style of agility just isn't for me. 



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeALso not really a fan of the fact you ultimately have to beat other dogs to earn necessary points to move up. That's one of the reasons that it's almost ALL BC's and crazy fast herders that truly move up in the UK. Our bigger dogs, when they can run clean, are many of the times just blown away with the course times.


I hadn't really paid much attention to this. That would kind of suck. However, I was under the (very possibly wrong) impression that dogs in higher levels in other organizations wouldn't have to start over at the beginning in UKI? Hmmm....maybe this would be something they would be willing to change, as it seems they are being very flexible on the jump height issue.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Luv, where are you located? Aren't you in Ohio? There are many CPE clubs holding trials all over the state.

~Kristin


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiLuv, where are you located? Aren't you in Ohio? There are many CPE clubs holding trials all over the state.


Nah, I'm stuck smack in the middle of VA. I don't think I've ever seen a CPE event held here. I think the closest I've seen is in an area of MD that is quite a drive from me. If there were more closer, I would definitely be giving CPE a try!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm, must have mixed you up with somebody else. Bummer! But that just means that you need to start a CPE club!









~Kristin


----------

